# Pseudoepitheliomatous hyperplasia



## drakat57 (Mar 31, 2011)

How would you code pseudoepitheliomatous hyperplasia?


----------



## Kimmers (Apr 1, 2011)

pseudoepitheliomatous hyperplasia (n a type of epithelial hyperplasia associated with chronic inflammatory response; distinguished from squamous cell carcinoma by the lack of dysplastic cytologic characteristics). In using coding software if you used term hyperplasia, epithelial, then by site. If unspecified code is 7098 disorders of skin.

It can also be considered a hyperkeratosis resembling an epithelioma. If you approach it this way in coding software: hyperkeratosis, then by site. If unspecified the code is 7011 keratoderma, acquired.

Would need to know the underlying cause of the lesion, that should help determine which direction to take.

Hope this helps some.


----------

